# Motorbike. Parts



## buickmike (Jun 27, 2018)

A treasure of parts on eBay fenders -fender and set for motorbikes. Break out your wallets bid to win. Get it while you can.


----------



## kreika (Jun 27, 2018)

Link?


----------



## buickmike (Jun 27, 2018)

I don't know. How to      do that. Search Schwinn motorbike silveray+ tank rack. Big. $
I'm gonna sit back on this one


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 27, 2018)

Link please


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-19...219034?hash=item520c27475a:g:25QAAOSwq2pbNBkm


----------



## kreika (Jun 27, 2018)

If your on your pc. When on the eBay page copy everything in the address bar. Then past on this page. On a phone when on the eBay page hold down on the address bar at the top it should allow you to copy then paste here on the Cabe.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2018)

pics for archive


----------



## kreika (Jun 27, 2018)

Local pickup cuts me out. Glwts!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352391166984
VINTAGE 1936 SCHWINN MOTORBIKE 26" BICYCLE FRAME


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 27, 2018)

Why not sell it whole?


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302786396790
*VINTAGE 1936 SCHWINN MOTORBIKE 26" BICYCLE LOCKING FORK



 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302786273556
*VINTAGE 1936 SCHWINN MOTORBIKE 26" BICYCLE FENDER SET


 

 

 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 27, 2018)

Looks more like a 1937


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 27, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=352391222719
VINTAGE 1936 SCHWINN MOTORBIKE 26" BICYCLE 6 HOLE RACK


----------



## buickmike (Jun 27, 2018)

What about seller :forgotten -years single fender flat strap 36? Issat the wide fender? Or narrow


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 27, 2018)

I think it's actually a 38.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 27, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Why not sell it whole?



Money.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 28, 2018)

Schwinn499 said:


> Money.



Not sure it’s going to be a big difference. We shall see .


----------



## buickmike (Jun 30, 2018)

The price?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 30, 2018)

buickmike said:


> The price?



Roughly 2550.00 frame-tank-crankset-fenders-fork. Probably would’ve broke even if it was sold whole.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 30, 2018)

.nothing to do to it (the parts) cept put it on another bike. I thought would go higher but it stayed where the beat up.  Tanks sold for.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 30, 2018)

buickmike said:


> .nothing to do to it (the parts) cept put it on another bike. I thought would go higher but it stayed where the beat up.  Tanks sold for.



I thought the tank would go for more as well.


----------



## Tikibar (Jul 10, 2018)

Seems like a lot for repainted fenders


----------

